# Kel-Tec P-11



## Hudson69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Having issues with my newest purchase, failure to load, and it might make its way to a classified ad but for right now does anyone have any advice other that what KTOG offers in tuning one of these guns.........

Or better yet does anyone know of any 9mm semi's that are as affordable, close to the same size and price?


----------



## lklawson (Apr 21, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Having issues with my newest purchase, failure to load, and it might make its way to a classified ad but for right now does anyone have any advice other that what KTOG offers in tuning one of these guns.........




Make sure you're not "limp wristing" as these light-weight pistols are particularly vulnerable to that
Try a different ammo.  P11/PF9s are sometimes finicky about their diet.  They often dislike wide mouth or high-grain weight JHPs (like 147 gr. JHPs).  They are generally happier with expanding ammunition that is similar to FMJ (CorBon Pow'rBall is a popular choice, as is Hornady Critical Defense).  There are also some that dislike certain brands of FMJ, Winchester "White Box" (WWB) is notorious for this.  DXP seems to be well liked by most P11s as well.
Shoot it more.  If this is a New-in-Box (NIB) firearm, there is a "shoot in" period in which the parts will "wear together" and results in better functioning.  This is a common recommendation in the firearms industry and even the storied Glocks come with a shoot-in recommendation.  The shoot-in range for KT's is generally recommended to be around 100 rounds though I've seen some suggest up to 200.  Some other brands of firearms recommend up to 300.  This suggestion is often difficult for the American Consumer, who feels (understandably) that a piece of precision machine equipment should be 100% reliable right out of the store.  However, it is not without precedent.  For instance, any mechanic will tell you that your new-from-the-dealer car will have an engine "wear in" period as the parts mate together, after which the engine will actually perform better and more efficiently.  Same thing with firearms.
Try a different magazine.  Some magazines have been reported to not feed well.  Some recent 12 round magazines, in particular, though the vast majority seem to be functioning just fine.
Make sure that the magazine lips/ears are in spec.  Too wide or too narrow and they can cause feed issues.
You might try "reliability prepping" the magazine.  Besides ensuring in-spec distances, disassemble the magazine clean it, lightly sand & polish mating surfaces, and chamfer the inner corners of the feed lips, then lube well (but don't "over lube").
Make sure the firearm is clean and lubed.  These are generally resistant to lint and carbon buildup but may be less tolerant than your classic 1911, for instance.
Make sure that the firearm is reassembled properly.  Sometimes a slight misalignment can cause difficulties, though this is very, very rare.
If the firearm is previously owned (but new to you), consider replacing the springs, particularly in the magazine.  A weak magazine spring could cause FTF's due to not advancing the column quickly enough for the slide to strip the round before returning to battery.  A weak recoil spring assy. could cause other related problems.
Don't be afraid to send it back to mom.  KT has a great warranty.  However, because of the massive uptick in sales they're running at the tail end of their standard turn-around estimate for repairs (8 weeks).  Though this is a frustratingly long time, it is quicker than many competitors with weaker warranties.
Of course, you could try the "fluff-n-buff."
 


> Or better yet does anyone know of any 9mm semi's that are as affordable, close to the same size and price?


There are several competitors on size but none on price.  Ruger and S&W, for instance, both make similar sized (well, a smidge larger) products, however, both are more expensive.  But you won't catch me buying a Ruger after what (the thankfully DEAD) Mr. Ruger did.  A couple of ex-Kel-Tec employees founded a company currently known as SCCY (formerly Skyy) and are making an enhanced clone of the P11 (which includes a safety).  From what I can tell, the product is decent but it has far less market penetration and the VP early on earned the ire of the KT fan base by engaging in astro-turfing.  He was caught and the President had to issue a public apology for his employee (not that most of the KT fan base is best pleased with clones anyway, but SCCY has a particular dislike above even what Ruger has engendered for the LCP).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## harold (Apr 21, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Having issues with my newest purchase, failure to load, and it might make its way to a classified ad but for right now does anyone have any advice other that what KTOG offers in tuning one of these guns.........
> 
> Or better yet does anyone know of any 9mm semi's that are as affordable, close to the same size and price?


 I have a P-11 and shoot 115gr Winchester JHP. It has never failed to feed or fire.


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am something of a gun-nut (or nut with a gun, take your pick) and have called the company; they gave me a 200 round break in period.  Just to explain my background to show that I can walk and chew gum at the same time and not just a noob.  I have been an LEO for over 12 years, 16 if you count Air Force Security Police/Forces.  I have been a military Range Master/Armorer for the last 7 (Reserves) and a State POST Firearms Instructor for about 3 years and an NRA Pistol Instructor for about 5 years.

Results of my P-11 to date:
Rounds fired - approximately 325-350
Malfuntions - 37, primarily FTF, FTL or FTE
Primary cause - unknown; multiple types of rounds used to include factory reloads.  
Precautions - multiple detail cleanings and lubings (is that a word?) using various amounts and types of lube.

End result: Anyone know someone who wants to buy a small 9mm that is about 90% reliable?


----------



## lklawson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> I am something of a gun-nut (or nut with a gun, take your pick) and have called the company;


I believe you.



> they gave me a 200 round break in period.  Just to explain my background to show that I can walk and chew gum at the same time and not just a noob.  I have been an LEO for over 12 years, 16 if you count Air Force Security Police/Forces.  I have been a military Range Master/Armorer for the last 7 (Reserves) and a State POST Firearms Instructor for about 3 years and an NRA Pistol Instructor for about 5 years.


Where were your stations in AF?  [pm coming]



> Results of my P-11 to date:
> Rounds fired - approximately 325-350
> Malfuntions - 37, primarily FTF, FTL or FTE
> Primary cause - unknown; multiple types of rounds used to include factory reloads.


Not to be a wang, but how many FMJ's did you try?  As I said, these things can sometimes be ammo sensitive.  And I really do suggest trying different magazines.

But yeah, a 10% failure rate is abysmal.  I suppose it is possible you did get a lemon.  It happens from time to time with every brand I've ever heard of.  I remember one guy complaining about his lemon S&W revolver.  What has a better reliability rep. than a revolver?  But he had problems with it binding.  IMS, it was case swell forcing the rim back or something.  <shrug>



> Precautions - multiple detail cleanings and lubings (is that a word?)


If it's not, it should be.  



> End result: Anyone know someone who wants to buy a small 9mm that is about 90% reliable?


Yes.  A crapload, actually.

How much are you wanting for it?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

